# Circuito para Europower Behringer Pmh880s



## juan carlos burela (Abr 3, 2017)

hola amigos. e conseguido una consola potenciada europower pmh880s behringer. esta consola ya no tiene el amplificador de audio ni la fuente de alimentasion, pero la consola frontal esta intacta y lleva un conector de 10 pines y mi problema es que no se donde conectarle el voltaje para alimentar la placa. e buscado en Internet los manuales de servicio, schematics, etc. y no e podido dar con dicho circuito donde se vea la conexión de dichos pines. si alguien pudiera pasarme el dato se lo agradecería.


----------



## naxito (Abr 4, 2017)

https://elektrotanya.com/behringer_pmp6000_sch.pdf/download.html


----------



## juan carlos burela (Abr 4, 2017)

muchas gracias maxito por el schematics. esta super con eso pude identificar el voltaje simetrico de +-15v, el 5v para el display y los +48v para el phantom. y porsupuesto el comun de tierra para todo estos. gracias por la ayuda..


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 5, 2017)

Solo por si las moscas, y de paso, queda por estos lados.
Descargado y subido, cosa que de quede más a mano y no se pierda a futuro


----------

